# Feedback on my setup



## artlee6

I'm new to aquascaping and soon to be new to cichlids once the tank cycles. Probably going with peacocks and haps. Anyways, here's the tank. It's 75 gals. We plasti dipped the back and one of the sides for a black background. There's a bonsai driftwood tree that we glued fake grass to, 78 lbs of limestone, and about 50 lbs of pfs. Some of the rocks got buried by the sand but I'm guessing the fish will expose them when they dig eventually. What do you think of my setup? Thanks for any advice.


----------



## DJRansome

Very pretty. Read the all-male article in the Cichlid-forum Library for pros and cons of hap/peacock tanks, I assume you are going all-male?

The haps and peacocks might enjoy several more tall rocks in the tank spread around so they can be used to lurk behind and as boundaries for territories.


----------



## artlee6

Thanks. Still researching fish so I'll out that article. Not gonna rush into anything. I kind of wish I would have set the rocks on something to prop them up out of the sand more but I think it'll be fine. I got worried about the stability of the rocks if I stacked them too high so I decided not to do much stacking. That tree is a pretty good size and will provide some decent hiding spots though. And there's a couple little caves in the rocks that are hard to see in the photos.


----------



## Ronzo

Art;

It does look good, and I agree about precarious stacks of rocks...the last thing any tank owner wants is for a stack like that to come crashing down (and cichlids love to excavate!) with possibly a flood as a result...since you are not pressed for time, you could RTV some rocks together, after letting them dry, into more stable taller configurations (that's what I've done), let the RTV cure for plenty of time, and replace into the tank...

Cheers


----------



## DJRansome

Or just choose single rocks that rise to at least half the height of the tank.


----------



## artlee6

There's a few big rocks in there that are about 10 or 11 lbs that would have worked height wise but the edges weren't straight enough and I didn't trust propping them up so they're on the base. Most of the rocks in there are a decent size but it's a little hard to tell from the pictures. If I were to add anymore larger rocks is there an easier way to do it than starting all over and removing everything from tank? Would hate to start all over.


----------



## DJRansome

I have found myself removing all the rocks from each tank about once/year...to net a holding mom or an aggressor or a victim or to swap out a species. It's not as bad as you think.

If you are adding and not moving what is already there...brush the substrate aside, place the rock on the glass and brush it back.


----------



## artlee6

Thanks for the advice. I appreciate it. I'll keep that in mind if I make any changes. Now to continue researching stocking ideas.


----------



## artlee6

Thought I'd give an update on my tank that is now fully stocked and so far seems to be going well. Made a couple of slight changes with the rocks and was able to to create a couple deeper caves. One on each side. And they've kind of created another one on the right. It's cool seeing them swim through the tree and hang out under the tree's canopies.


----------



## fish_gazer

artlee6 said:


> There's a bonsai driftwood tree that we glued fake grass to...


Nice touch! :thumb:


----------



## Cichlid Guy NJ

To quote Bruce Lee. "Simplicity is the first step of the art".

Looks great. Well done.


----------

